# Can't pair new card key using iphone



## fritter63

So, trying to pair one of the keys from our other Model 3 to the new one tonight (so that all four keys would work on either car). 

Tap the new card, prompt to tap an existing card, I tap the iPhone (X S), and it switches from the Tesla app to the apple wallet app. With my default CC up and ready, asking for "double click to pay".

Tried multiple times, failed every time. Had to get another card for the confirmation.

Don't remember having this issue a couple months ago, anyone else noticed it? IIRC I still had an iPhone SE last time.


----------



## Gordon87

I believe you need to authenticate the new key card with an existing key card, not the iPhone Tesla app. The manual (page 10) says:

Adding and Removing Keys
Adding a new key card or key fob:
Note: If adding a key fob, ensure the key fob is at room temperature. Pairing may be unsuccessful if the key fob is cold.
1. On the touchscreen, touch Controls > Locks then touch + in the Keys section.
2. Scan your new key card or key fob on the key reader behind the cup holders on the top of the center console. After the new key card or key fob is recognized, remove it from the key reader.
3. Scan an already-authenticated (i.e. already has access to the vehicle) key card or key fob on the key reader behind the cup holders on the top of the center console.
4. When complete, the key list on the touchscreen displays the newly- authenticated key. You can customize its name by touching the associated pencil icon.


----------



## MachV

you need to authenticate new key with an existing working key, not iPhone.

also, the original keys that shipped with early adopters cars (think 2017 or early 2018) DO NOT work with newer Model 3's. the keys are different and looks a little different. old keys have the instructions/drawings landscape style, and new keys have them portrait.


----------



## fritter63

Gordon87 said:


> I believe you need to authenticate the new key card with an existing key card, not the iPhone Tesla app. The manual (page 10) says:
> 
> Adding and Removing Keys
> Adding a new key card or key fob:
> Note: If adding a key fob, ensure the key fob is at room temperature. Pairing may be unsuccessful if the key fob is cold.
> 1. On the touchscreen, touch Controls > Locks then touch + in the Keys section.
> 2. Scan your new key card or key fob on the key reader behind the cup holders on the top of the center console. After the new key card or key fob is recognized, remove it from the key reader.
> 3. Scan an already-authenticated (i.e. already has access to the vehicle) key card or key fob on the key reader behind the cup holders on the top of the center console.
> 4. When complete, the key list on the touchscreen displays the newly- authenticated key. You can customize its name by touching the associated pencil icon.


Oh, duh. The phone is bluetooth but the center console wants RFID like the B column.


----------



## fritter63

MachV said:


> you need to authenticate new key with an existing working key, not iPhone.
> 
> also, the original keys that shipped with early adopters cars (think 2017 or early 2018) DO NOT work with newer Model 3's. the keys are different and looks a little different. old keys have the instructions/drawings landscape style, and new keys have them portrait.


Hmmm. We have both types, and the older ones work on my newer 3 no issue.


----------



## Gordon87

And next up, if you update your iPhone to iOS 13, it will require you to authorize the Tesla app to access your Bluetooth. Otherwise, your iPhone won't work as a key. See

The Verge: 
*Here's why so many apps are asking to use Bluetooth on iOS 13*

https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/19/20867286/ios-13-bluetooth-permission-privacy-feature-apps


----------



## Ed Woodrick

fritter63 said:


> So, trying to pair one of the keys from our other Model 3 to the new one tonight (so that all four keys would work on either car).
> 
> Tap the new card, prompt to tap an existing card, I tap the iPhone (X S), and it switches from the Tesla app to the apple wallet app. With my default CC up and ready, asking for "double click to pay".
> 
> Tried multiple times, failed every time. Had to get another card for the confirmation.
> 
> Don't remember having this issue a couple months ago, anyone else noticed it? IIRC I still had an iPhone SE last time.


You don't tap the phone with the card. You tap the center console with the card.


----------



## fritter63

Ed Woodrick said:


> You don't tap the phone with the card. You tap the center console with the card.


Of course not. I was tapping the phone to the center console.


----------



## garsh

fritter63 said:


> Of course not. I was tapping the phone to the center console.


You don't do that either.


----------

